# ارحب باى اسئلة فى مجال c n c cad cam



## ايمن هلال (17 مارس 2010)

ارحب باى اسئلة فى مجال c n c
م ايمن هلال


----------



## ammar-kh (17 مارس 2010)

انا عندي من الاسئلة الكثير الكثير
انتظرني حتى اشبع نوم
و الله ميت من النعس حاليا
اخوك عمار


----------



## ايمن هلال (17 مارس 2010)

ممكن تقولى ارسللك ازاى


----------



## ammar-kh (18 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك على اهتمامك
لكن انا لا استطيع ا ن ارسل لك رسالة خاصة بها بريدي اللكتروني لقلة عدد مشاركاتي
اتمنى ان ترسل لي حضرتك بريدك الالكتروني برسالة خاصة بالمنتدى لاتمكن من التواصل معك
و ان لم تستطع
فانا اريد مثلا كتب تشغل مكنات 
اي نوع مذكور في موضوعي هذا و اتمنا ان تحمل برنامج المحاكة فهو جميل جدا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t187499.html
كتب او مواقع او فيديو لتشغيل المكنات
انا الان اتقن الرسم على برنامج ال 
solidworks
و انقل الرسوم لبرنامج ال
mastercam
و احاول التعلم عليه رسما و تشغيلا
ولكن كيف انقل الاكواد الناتجة للمحاكيات او للمكنات الحقيقية
شكرا
عذرا للاطالة


----------



## ايمن هلال (20 مارس 2010)

[email protected]
[email protected]
0126096479


----------

